
One Behavior Separates the Successful from the Average - hollaur
https://medium.com/the-mission/one-behavior-separates-the-successful-from-the-average-936f7ff04793#.l8otxkroa
======
hga
In my experience, this behavior has a very mixed record in making one
successful in the corporate world.

